# painting basement...no clue what I'm doing!



## mark415 (Feb 5, 2008)

I recently decided to repaint the basement in my house..i use it mostly for when i have parties so I'm not looking to upgrade the furniture but just want it to look a bit nicer with some new color. Any advice as to what color I should paint is welcome. I am also planing to use swp or b. moore paints... if that helps. Thanks!
about the attachments... the first (006) shows the area with my couches.. there is a window to the right of the couch seen at the bottom of the picture. Youll notice that I still kept my college decoration skills. 
on picture 007 you will see the other side of the room with the window on the left hand side. In this area where i have the german flag I am considering installing some cabinets to make a "bar" area. 
So again have a look and i appreciate any advice, Thanks!


----------



## polar5554 (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW, your basement is packed full of furniture!!! A bit too much IMO, but hey, that's just me.

As far as paint color, it's going to be kinda hard to make a call on that considering you have a shmorgasboard of furniture with no set color scheme. You've got the shiny leather as well as the plaid, which do not go together whatsoever. I know you said that you weren't replacing the furniture but I had to give my thought to you on that. The only thing that I would say is to compliment your walls to the color of your carpeting. Sherwin Williams has a great color called "Escape Gray" It looks green in some lights, and in others it looks gray. I think it would look nice in your basement.


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

It has to be a light paint color to keep it bright in a basement. Gray may be a good choice, but I think you should go up a notch or two on the color card Austere Gray or Conservative Gray.


----------

